# SS 05.06.15 - Beethoven #2



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
This is the 100th Week Of The Saturday Symphonies!!! 
Thanks to all who have participated!!!*

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)*

Symphony #2 in D major, Op. 36

1. Adagio molto - Allegro con brio
2. Larghetto
3. Scherzo: Allegro
4. Allegro molto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues

Wow, can't believe this is the 100th symphony we've listened too. Amazing how time flies.

This weekend I think I'll give Lenny's Vienna recording a spin. It's been a few months since I've listened to it.

View attachment 70708


Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Jeff W

realdealblues said:


> Wow, can't believe this is the 100th symphony we've listened too.


Two thirds of the way through the list! Too many good recordings of the Beethoven Symphonies makes it hard to pick just one or even two... I think I will go with:









Christopher Hogwood leading the Academy of Ancient Music.

Also for giggles:









Beethoven's own arrangement of this symphony for Piano Trio! David Watkin (Cello), Peter Hanson (Violin), Robert Levin (Fortepiano) are the players in this one!


----------



## ptr

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen u. Paavo Järvi

Random choice!

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm going to defy any pitchfork-and-torch toting vigilantes that may want to lay siege to my domain. Yes, it's time for...










NORRINGTON!


----------



## D Smith

Lots of choices here to choose from as well. I'll go with Bernstein/NYP.


----------



## shadowdancer

Thanks realdealblues for the fine work with the Saturday Symphonies.

I will join today with this one:


----------



## GreenMamba

I have to go online streaming for this because I don't own a recording of it (!). I'm going with young French-Canadians.

Tremblay and Orchestre de la Francophonie


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'll listen from this set:


----------



## BartokPizz

I have Zinman: Tonhalle Zurich, Szell: CO, Hogwood: AAM and Gardiner: ORR to choose from. Think I'll listen to them all today. A wonderful symphony.

Beginning with Zinman.


----------



## BartokPizz

The finale under Zinman is totally energizing--what a performance! Before moving on to Szell, I am going to follow Jeff's suggestion and listen to the Piano Trio arrangement, as played by the Beaux Arts Trio.


----------



## Itullian

No HIP for me


----------



## brotagonist

I have both the Norrington/London Classical Players set (mine is on EMI and has a different cover than elgars ghosts' above) and the Karajan/BPO 1963 set, but it is so confusing to pick out one symphony from the sets and still maintain the integrity of my random playing scheme :lol: so I'll select one from YT (what a wealth of choices! I might need to pick a few )

I cannot resist the colour-coded analysis :lol:

Leibowitz/Royal Philharmonic


----------



## omega

The almighty Gardiner!


----------



## KenOC

All these HIP guys need to drink a few gulps less of Jolt. Let us go back to a kinder, gentler age with Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll go with Cluytens and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian

Mahlerian said:


> I'll go with Cluytens and the Berlin Philharmonic.


Outstanding set.


----------



## Haydn man

I shall try number 2 from this box set.
After that I think I shall seek out Zinman on Spotify


----------



## Mika

I will pick Chailly & Gewandhausorchester


----------



## Triplets

I have read that the Second is Beethoven's least performed and recorded Symphony. I don't understand that because I have always loved it. Listening to Monteux right now.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Triplets said:


> I have read that the Second is Beethoven's least performed and recorded Symphony. I don't understand that because I have always loved it. Listening to Monteux right now.


Let me know how you like Monteux.

My problem is that while I like all Beethoven's symphonies, it is only 3, 5, 6, and 9 that really stand out to me as distinct. The others are kind of blurred in my mind and that is largely due to not spending enough time with each. I think I need to listen to them separately from whole cycles so that I can focus better on that particular symphony. This thread gets the ball rolling with #2.


----------



## MrTortoise

GreenMamba said:


> I have to go online streaming for this because I don't own a recording of it (!). I'm going with young French-Canadians.
> 
> Tremblay and Orchestre de la Francophonie
> 
> View attachment 70720


I listened to this performance recently through google play. It's a fine peformance and plan to listen to the rest of Monsieur Tremblay's cycle.


----------



## MrTortoise

I followed realdealblues's lead on this and went with Lenny and the Vienna Phil. Great performance. I may try and find my Karajan 60's box set and give it a go as well.


----------



## michaels

Finally something I actually have in my library! 
Started with Hogwood, then Masur, then Haitink, now on Karajan... Hope to get through Norrington, Solti and Abbado today and do some movement level comparisons tomorrow.


----------



## MrTortoise

Was able to do an incomplete listening to the Karajan Berlin 1963 recording. Unfortunately the disc was damaged and the first movement was unplayable, however 2, 3, and 4 survived the scratches. My preference between the two is Bernstein but that may be swayed if I could hear the Karajan first movement. It was sounding very strong until the eternal skipping started!


----------



## Triplets

Florestan said:


> Let me know how you like Monteux.
> 
> My problem is that while I like all Beethoven's symphonies, it is only 3, 5, 6, and 9 that really stand out to me as distinct. The others are kind of blurred in my mind and that is largely due to not spending enough time with each. I think I need to listen to them separately from whole cycles so that I can focus better on that particular symphony. This thread gets the ball rolling with #2.


 What do you have against the 7th? For pure originality, not mention sheer granduer, it is one of LvB's most remarkable creations.
I love the way the Second thumps out the key signature in the first chords, and then after a brief introduction, it's off to the races. The slow movement is very fine, and then Beethoven's First Scherzo movement (at least in a Symphony) brims over with high spirits. The finale provides a rousing conclusion. Just a great piece of music.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Triplets said:


> What do you have against the 7th? For pure originality, not mention sheer granduer, it is one of LvB's most remarkable creations.
> I love the way the Second thumps out the key signature in the first chords, and then after a brief introduction, it's off to the races. The slow movement is very fine, and then Beethoven's First Scherzo movement (at least in a Symphony) brims over with high spirits. The finale provides a rousing conclusion. Just a great piece of music.


Oh, I have nothing against the 7th, I just don't know it as well as 3,5,6, and 9. The rest of what you say is pretty much Greek to me because I don't know a key signature or scherzo and such. And I probably should not have posted here in the first place because while I can listen to the Monteux 2nd, there is no way I can make meaningful commentary with my lack or knowledge/perception.


----------



## Lord Lance

*Jochum/RCO/Philips*

Just because being the nonconformist is fun, I shall go for this one:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Wow, I'm late to a Beethoven-ian Saturday Symphony 

With the Second Symphony involved, this will never do, time to remedy that... and make this a _*Sunday*_ Symphony 

I love this Symphony very much so I am going to go with two performances today.

My first and the one I am presently listening to is by *the Anima Eterna under Jos Van Immerseel*.









For some reason, I find myself rarely enthused to listen to this set. It is strange on two counts. Firstly, this group of performers produced what I consider the closest thing I'll hear to a perfect Schubert Symphonic Cycle. Secondly and more pertinently, whenever I have listened to recordings from this cycle - with the exception of the Ninth - I always come away really happy and enthused by the interpretation and performance. Me being odd (not for the first time :lol I suppose.

Anyhow, the performance by the Anima Eterna is wonderful. Sun pouring in through the window, this recording permeating every inch of the room - a recipe for joy. Why I hesitate I'll never know but I will be not be doing it going forward.

My second choice will be one I have not listened to yet - that of *Eugen Jochum and the London Symphony Orchestra* from the gorgeous EMI boxed set.









What I have heard of his Beethoven so far is truly wonderful so I look forward to this a great deal.

The fact that it is new to me actually knocked *Leonard Bernstein with the Wiener Philharmoniker* off of my Playlist - for today anyhow. I do love this recording but seeing as I have listened to it quite recently, it can wait for another day.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Florestan said:


> And I probably should not have posted here in the first place because while I can listen to the Monteux 2nd, there is no way I can make meaningful commentary with my lack or knowledge/perception.


No, I think you _should_ post here. Your response to the SS work is as valid as anyone else's.

I went with:

Beethoven - Symphony no 2 in D major, Op. 36
Douglas Boyd, Manchester Camerata
[Avie, 2004]










(also, as it's on the same disc: Symphony no 5 in C minor, Op. 67)

And very good they are too.



> In this performance, one can hear every line, but every line has the tensile power of spun steel; one can appreciate every color, but every color is part of a supple but immense sonority; one can apprehend every form, but every form is subordinate to the unrelenting drama of the music.


----------



## Triplets

Florestan said:


> Oh, I have nothing against the 7th, I just don't know it as well as 3,5,6, and 9. The rest of what you say is pretty much Greek to me because I don't know a key signature or scherzo and such. And I probably should not have posted here in the first place because while I can listen to the Monteux 2nd, there is no way I can make meaningful commentary with my lack or knowledge/perception.


Relax. I'm not a Musician and an assure you that my knowledge of technical matters isn't that great.
If you have time, one of my alma maters--Wayne State--offers some great Adult Ed Programs, including Music Appreciation. Adult Ed is fun, because you don't care about the Grade and just want to learn


----------



## PeterF

It is a very difficult task to select just one. But if forced to do so would go with Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.
Close behind are Jochum/ London, and Szell/ Cleveland.


----------

